# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Yummy quick soup!

## yetta

I cooked my turkey early this year, since Thanksgiving is at my sister's home this year. I always love having the leftovers. Anyhow, I had several packets of a newer(or at least to me) Grace dried soup mix. It is called One Pot Seasoning. It is in a yellow package...curried chicken flavor with added protein (which is small soy chunks).
I used this as a base and added green beans, corn, diced tomatoes with green chiles,mushrooms and turkey. Add some rice and you will have a spicy, curried turkey soup. It really is good stuff and easy as pie. I have used the cock soups mix, and others like it...but had never seen the One Pot Seasoning mix before.  Added some garlic croutons and a small salad..really a nice meal for a cool evening. 

BTW, Sprat...your potato salad recipes rocks!!!

----------

